# Amazing how nice it is to meet an installer who really likes car stereo...DFW area.



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Had my install done by a local guy named Steve (can't remember last name). Steve used to work for Tweeter, and I met him about a year ago when my buddy Justin Dohman told me I should give Steve a try. I had a couple installs done by Tweeter, and was not really happy with the amount of work I had to do in order to get things how I want.

Anyways, this is the third car Steve has done for me, and his work is excellent. I mean, really quality work. The guy doesn't skimp on doing the install the right way, period. Solders wires, makes all the wiring look pretty. Everything rock solid. Once my install is completely finished (couple things to finish up; didn't get a few parts in time) I'll be posting a full review of the system and show pics of Steve's work. Steve is one of those guys who really enjoys doing the work, and it shows.

Now, why I'm making this post is to tell how wonderful it is to meet a person of his caliber who also knows something about products other than what he's sold/installed in stores. I've met so few people who even know about Zed amps, yet Steve has a couple of them in his truck. He's running a 3 way setup (active/passive). He has a pair of the old flat cone eD 8A woofers. And what's better is he can talk about damn near anything on the market today. When I went to pick up the car I stayed an extra hour BS'ing with him, and it really enjoyable. Sooooo rare here in N. Tx.

If you read this, thanks Steve!!!


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

im an installers in dfw  
but seriously did he work at the tweeter on 35 in lewisville


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> im an installers in dfw
> but seriously did he work at the tweeter on 35 in lewisville


Nope, Tweeter in Frisco.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats great to hear, maybe i should look him up the many times i make the trip to Dallas


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

chadillac3 said:


> Had my install done by a local guy named Steve (can't remember last name). Steve used to work for Tweeter, and I met him about a year ago when my buddy Justin Dohman told me I should give Steve a try. I had a couple installs done by Tweeter, and was not really happy with the amount of work I had to do in order to get things how I want.
> 
> Anyways, this is the third car Steve has done for me, and his work is excellent. I mean, really quality work. The guy doesn't skimp on doing the install the right way, period. Solders wires, makes all the wiring look pretty. Everything rock solid. Once my install is completely finished (couple things to finish up; didn't get a few parts in time) I'll be posting a full review of the system and show pics of Steve's work. Steve is one of those guys who really enjoys doing the work, and it shows.
> 
> ...


I'll give him a shout this summer.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

small world haha, i know justin too  was steve his head installer at frisco tweeter?

b


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> small world haha, i know justin too  was steve his head installer at frisco tweeter?
> 
> b


10-4. At least for the last 6-8 months the store was open.


----------



## Porchpup (Jan 26, 2008)

So where is Steve at now? I need a go-to-man around here. I may just want to go by and pick his brain.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Porchpup said:


> So where is Steve at now? I need a go-to-man around here. I may just want to go by and pick his brain.


Steve is just getting back at it after having a couple pretty major back surgeries 8 months ago. If you want to talk to him, you'll have to go through Justin first. Justin is also one cool cat, but he's the interface to Steve. Justin has his own audio company now.

www.dallaseliteav.com


----------



## Porchpup (Jan 26, 2008)

Pretty slick.....to get to "The Man".....you got to know somebody.
I just hope I don't piss anybody off and end up with a horse head in my bed.


----------



## EliteAV (Jun 25, 2007)

Chad thanks for the exposure on the forum. If anyone is looking for higher end installation like chad said just contact me. I will be more than happy to talk.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

EliteAV said:


> Chad thanks for the exposure on the forum. If anyone is looking for higher end installation like chad said just contact me. I will be more than happy to talk.


Thanks for being part of the forum man...Im sure you will be getting some contacts in the near future


----------



## EliteAV (Jun 25, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Thanks for being part of the forum man...Im sure you will be getting some contacts in the near future



I appreciate the hospitality. I believe this is one of the only forums I have not posted on in the past. I have taken a break from Car Audio for around the past 8 months.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I met Justin Doughman before, he has the blue 350z iirc. He wanted to checkout my carputer when I had it. Nice guy. I thought that Tweeter shutdown(the one next to SamMoon)?


----------



## EliteAV (Jun 25, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> I met Justin Doughman before, he has the blue 350z iirc. He wanted to checkout my carputer when I had it. Nice guy. I thought that Tweeter shutdown(the one next to SamMoon)?


Tweeter was shut down. I now have my own business Doing Home Theater and Car Audio Installation


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Speaking of DFW, I'm looking for someone local to build a box like this...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26782

...to house 1 15" Type-R in a 2004 Civic Coupe. Any advice?


----------



## Porchpup (Jan 26, 2008)

EliteAV said:


> I now have my own business Doing Home Theater and Car Audio Installation


Well Howdy Neighbor and Welcome. I live just up the road in Celina. 
I would love to come by, visit and let you guys evaluate and do some tweeting to the system in my Colorado.
Could you let me know your hours, rates or just best way to arrange a meet with you guys. TIA Jim.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Just had a little more work done on the car this past weekend. Thanks again Steve!!

And, yes, I will get pics soon and post a thread in the Install area.


----------

